# Well.... This sucks.. I’m F****d



## MrInsensitive (Apr 10, 2021)

*A 20k gym & my home. *
So this place I live, use to be a restaurant and the upstairs to this huge building is about 7 apartments. 
There are 3 boiler rooms that contain a bunch of ac units, duct work and breaker boxes. 
All 3 of these rooms were destroyed when we got here. Just poor management and no one took care of them. 
4 years ago I made a deal with the owner. “I’ll clean and fix these rooms up, you let me use them for a work shop, a gym and storage.” 
That was agreed upon. I’ve been occupying 3/4 of the building for 4 years now. 

*Today, that all changed*. 

He texts me and says, “I need you out of those rooms, I’m starting a new business downstairs and I’ll be using all those rooms”....... ummmm.  WTF.!.! What a bomb shell. 
dude I have 20,000 dollars in gym equipment in one of those rooms. My entire shop for my business is in another one and the 3rd is storage like bikes, toys and winter clothes. We have 6 people here in a small apartment. 
the owner is a POS 
he asked to review my lease and little did I know, he said the same thing to everyone else who was here at that time. About a year ago. So he asked to make copies for himself and never gave them back. now he says “there is no lease”. He’s been planning to do this for some time and now he wants everyone evicted. 
wtf do I do? How can I prolong this process as much as possible until I can arrange somewhere else to go...... if my gym goes, I GO, so, we’re looking for a place now... it’s scary and I just wanted someone to talk to.
_Thanks for reading. _


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 10, 2021)

Dude, that's lame!!! You may need to talk with a lawyer on this one. That is not how evictions work in my state. If you have something in writing that should stand up.


----------



## CJ (Apr 10, 2021)

I don't think there's anything you can do if it's not in a signed contract. I know this sucks, sorry to hear it's happening to you.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 10, 2021)

Move on, the owner has far more rights than a tenant.  Technically without an executed lease agreement u are not really a "tenant"....Save the costs for an attorney and use that for the future move.


----------



## German89 (Apr 10, 2021)

Don't prolong it.  Don't be a jerk.

Move.  Simple.  No need to fight him.  He is the owner.


----------



## Ped X (Apr 10, 2021)

Imo it's not worth the hassle. He got you. Pack up and move on and learn from it.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 10, 2021)

Have seen my share of shitty landlords.

You will not be able to fight him in court without proof of the agreement.

So if it were me I would just start saving money to move.

Maybe try to find a house with a finished basement.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 10, 2021)

That dude saw you coming a mile away..you got the building all nice and ready for him..its unfortunate. Best of luck wish I had advice but you might be screwed. You could consult a lawyer but id just save that money for a new place...I hope it works out for you


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 10, 2021)

Can you argue with him, friendly-style, via text or email and maybe lure him into acknowledging the original agreement he made with you yrs ago ... something that can then become a negotiating chip in, or before, a courtroom?

Worst case scenario, or else a compromise, can he be negotiated down to helping you with the effort and/or equipment and/or expense of moving?


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 10, 2021)

I don't disagree with anything said above, but I would still take him to small claims court. You had a verbal agreement, and invested your money to make improvements to his property.

Him asking all of you for your lease docs and then not returning them, is highly illegal.

He will be sworn in and either have to lie under oath, or cop to it. 

A good judge will see through a lot
if BS.

You may get nothing, but you may also get some funds to help you move and start over.

I have been a landlord; it is NOT that easy to just evict someone.


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 10, 2021)

You’re right! What a pos landlord. You tenants should be given plenty of time to find a place though. Especially because of the Covid situation. Depending on where you live, they weren’t allowed to evict people for not paying rent and I believe that may still be the case in certain areas. He can’t just kick you at the drop of a hat because of a business endeavor either.

Good luck with the move and hopefully you end up finding something better or comparable.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 10, 2021)

4 years of free rent seems fair payment for fixing the rooms. Have you talked to him about either purchasing or renting them? Is that even something you would consider?

Also, eviction takes time and you should have several months before you will be legally forced to move. Do a google search for squatters rights.

I am not taking away from the fact that he seems to be being an ass right now but you also have rights.

Hope it works in your favor.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 10, 2021)

Leave. Go back a few months later, make sure it’s empty and throw 3 road flairs inside.


----------



## snake (Apr 11, 2021)

Fuuk that, someone needs get the fear of God put in him.


----------



## CJ (Apr 11, 2021)

This isn't an eviction, correct?

It's just you can't use the basement space anymore, right?


----------



## permabulker (Apr 11, 2021)

It really sucks. I’d talk to a lawyer just for his professional opinion but I honestly think it will be less painful to just move on as fast as you can and leave it behind you. Unless you are sure you have something decent on him you are only wasting more time money and stress. At least you had those rooms for the years that you did. Guys still a dick for not giving you time to make arrangements though.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 11, 2021)

Prank him upside the head with a tire iron


----------



## ftf (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm sure the laws are different in every state but I know where I am it is common for the landlord to pay up to $5000 to get a tenant to go away because that is about the cost of starting eviction proceedings.
 I once lived in a condo under somewhat dubious circumstances. I had a friend that made up a fake lease agreement for me and when the police came to the door I showed them the paperwork and they went away. They said at that point it became a civil matter.


----------



## Unnatural Nature (Apr 11, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> *A 20k gym & my home. *
> So this place I live, use to be a restaurant and the upstairs to this huge building is about 7 apartments.
> There are 3 boiler rooms that contain a bunch of ac units, duct work and breaker boxes.
> All 3 of these rooms were destroyed when we got here. Just poor management and no one took care of them.
> ...



Idk about the space for your business and living. Though you could rent a storage unit for your equipment and even work out there. Until you find a long term fix


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 11, 2021)

This might get you some relief till July 1, 2021


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 11, 2021)

Dude sorry to hear this. I know it sounds terrible, but you might find something even better for you all. Hang in there!


----------



## RISE (Apr 11, 2021)

I agree with everyone else, you should kill him.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 11, 2021)

For the price of going to small claims court you could temporarily rent a couple storage units and put your gym equipment in one of them to train.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 11, 2021)

All of you are right. I want to hurt him but my main focus is protecting my family and our assets. I can’t do that behind bars. 
I did play nice yesterday and I got a text from him confirming that he has allowed me to use those rooms for almost 3 years now. It took me almost a year of working and investments to fix those rooms and finish them. 
I did offer to pay rent for those extra spaces and I’ve always paid that extra amount. I do have all of our agreements in text messages. 
I also installed a $1k security system. 6 cameras wired directly to my TVs in my home and he’s used these cameras several times for unruly tenants and other criminal proceedings. I went all out to protect all my things especially from other tenants. 4K ultra HD cameras. Lol. 
I also have performed several thousands of dollars in remodel and repairs of these apartments whenever anyone moves out, so he can rent it to someone else. 
I painted the entire building, top to bottom, inside and out last year for almost 7k and instead of paying me, I let him take it off my rent which still isn’t due as we speak. 

the landlord still hasn’t told anyone else that he’s sold the building and he is going to evict everyone to turn this into a bed and breakfast. There are other families up here with kids. It’s super super crappy of him. Hopefully a judge feels our pains. 

The landlord tenant laws In place are from the Kentucky statutes. 
My lawyer did say that his text messages are just as viable in court as a piece of paper with his signature on it. 

If I choose to fight, just to prolong this process as long as possible (we go up for another house loan application in august) he said I’ll need almost 2k down for him to defend me....... smh.... 
I have filed with my local county, for ‘crisis relief’ my lawyer advised me to try and get record of me attempting to get help. We’re not out of the clear as far as government regulations with COVID. So it’s still impacting a lot of ppl in our state. 

Thank you all for your support and I really appreciate everyone’s condolences. You’ve all definitely made this a little easier on me & that means a lot. 

I haven’t told him I’m going to move out of those rooms. It would take me 30 days just to start tearing everything down and packing it out of there.


----------



## midevil (Apr 11, 2021)

Sounds like the deal was pretty fair considering it's been 4 years. However, tossing you out without notice is bs. He should have given you at least 90 days on the living arrangement. I'd estimate 6 months notice to relocate your business would be fair but who's fair anymore in this crazy world. 

You have your work cut out for you :- /. 

Get at it bro. Good Luck.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 12, 2021)

No, my point is that the price of renting that room has been included into my base rent. 
that balance I’ve acquired from my hard work that I’ve sold to him. There’s still time left on that clock. 
so either he pays me, or my time runs out. Idc


----------



## ftf (Apr 20, 2021)

Don't leave us hanging Mr sensitive. How is this situation working out?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 20, 2021)

Thank you for asking man. 
Last night, I got home about 6pm and to my surprise, the new owners were here. 
I haven’t moved the first thing, in fact, I’ve gotten even more comfortable. I’ve been reading all the laws within the land on landlord tenants, private property and evictions or executions of judgments. A little book my lawyer referred me to. 
They ask for a tour into those rooms that house my gym, shop and storage. I completely and totally ignored them. Acted as though I never heard a word and kept on trucking. 
They walked around and even knocked on other ppls door asking to see their apartments. 3 different people let them in. Like sheep being led to the slaughter, not a clue what these people are after and ultimately, all our fates here. 
Then they left after going everywhere they could possibly go that wasn’t locked. Lol. 

Since the landlord text me to move my stuff, when I posed the OP, I haven’t heard a word from him since. I know the sale isn’t finalized yet and that’s all they’re waiting on. 
They’ll likely just mail everyone here an eviction notice so we can’t fight the initial process.

The landlord, current owner, still hasn’t told anyone they’re eventually going to have to leave. Of course I relayed the rumors, and won’t he won’t answer anyone’s questions not even a response.


----------



## ftf (Apr 20, 2021)

Hope for the best and plan for the worst. It can only end one way, It's just a matter of how long it will take. You've got to be looking for a new place. Glad you figured out you have some rights too. Good luck.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 20, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Thank you for asking man.
> Last night, I got home about 6pm and to my surprise, the new owners were here.
> I haven’t moved the first thing, in fact, I’ve gotten even more comfortable. I’ve been reading all the laws within the land on landlord tenants, private property and evictions or executions of judgments. A little book my lawyer referred me to.
> They ask for a tour into those rooms that house my gym, shop and storage. I completely and totally ignored them. Acted as though I never heard a word and kept on trucking.
> ...




Your landlord sold the building?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 20, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Your landlord sold the building?


The new owners act as though they’ve bought it. I’ve just overheard them saying things in that context on my cameras. 
They don’t answer anyone’s questions either. 

I appreciate the best wishes. We are looking to buy a house with a basement and a garage. There’s literally nothing available within our range as of this moment. But we’re diligently searching. 

My biggest fear, is that the landlord doesn’t tell them we have an agreement and they will take it upon themselves to start moving my things. Which is why I’m studying these laws on private property and what constitutes just means of defending that property. 
in my state, we literally have the right to assault someone who’s trying to move, damage, or steal our private property.....:32 (13)::32 (1)::32 (10):


----------



## graybass (Apr 24, 2021)

One of my clients is a Landlord of many units,
He says as long as there is a pandemic he can not evict anyone. It is against the law, you better look into this.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 25, 2021)

graybass said:


> One of my clients is a Landlord of many units,
> He says as long as there is a pandemic he can not evict anyone. It is against the law, you better look into this.


Thank you for this. Yes sir, I knew this was a thing, I just assumed we weren’t in a pandemic anymore, most everything around here is running per usual.

my lawyer said without some type of crisis relief attempt, the judge moves evictions along pretty quick.


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 25, 2021)

We went through something very similar to what you're going thru a few yrs ago..We had a trailer with an addition built on it in a campground on Lake Keewee..guy like yours..a total Dick..long and short of it ...we lost that place our home away from home..it was very nice and we had a dock with our Merc Tahoe..Q4..nice boat..

We went back one weekend to bring the boat home...Gone..18k boat..no sign of..This story isn't over yet..but I can honestly tell you this..it was my girl's boat..she worked her ass of as a waitress to pay cash for it..Yeah she makes like 12k a yr..
Well it would be bad if both he and I say ended up in an elevator..

Dude this kind of crap happens all the time..and they usually get away with it... Usually they do!


----------



## flenser (Apr 25, 2021)

Definitely talk to a lawyer. There could be something in the events of your story one will recognize and know how to use in your favor. They won't charge you a consulting fee, and most won't charge anything unless they win.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 25, 2021)

I would look at it from the other side. As he sees it the longer you stay there the more money he is losing. What would you do as him in the situation?

Maybe try to sit down with him to have a conversation about both of your intentions and needs.


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 25, 2021)

Use this as learning lesson ... most of us know without being told not invest money into someone elses property ... people who do it learn not to do it the future ... ultimately you're going to lose... property ownership is going to prevail ... it is simply a matter of time ... get your own place then do whatever you want ... it sounds like your landlord has been very reasonable allowing to fix and use his property ... you've likely gotten the better part of the bargain until now but your time is up ... be a man ... stake your own claim ... build something great ...


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 1, 2021)

Brother.. me and my wife are landlords. In NY I don’t know if this applies to all states. It is very hard to get someone out if they don’t want to leave on there own. Even if they break the lease. Smoking party’s loud noise domestic. Dosnt matter. So I would say stay until they evict you. In the mean time save some $$ so you could be ready at any time. Pad lock all your doors to spaces. All your private property is in them and they do not have the right to enter unless it has to do with a hazard for the building. We have keys to all our apts. I have gone in them if needed. IE for leaks. I had one tenant that wouldn’t leave. He was a pos cops came the day before for domestic shit. I guess he pushed his girl around outside and a neighbor saw this. When we found out I knocked on his door. Asked if I could come in real nicely. When he let me in I told home he was a POS and he had 1 week to get out. If he didn’t I would smash him with a bat and the. Call the cops and say he tried to attack me... he left in four days. So anyway I hope it works out for you. But the eviction process is long. Just keep your cool cause you don’t want to give him any ammo. Also someone else said it. Get him in record and try to bait him into a conversation about what you have done and how he is “*can you. If you can do that then you can bring that to lawyer. Good luck.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 1, 2021)

I'm sorry you are going through this.  

Sadly, I know of someone who went through something similar with a local business owner:

"Help me fix up this building for free and I will make you a full partner when the business opens."  

Then the business opens and he pulls a "Hey, I never agreed to that.  You were just helping me because we are such good friends."  

This happened to a former client of mine and I told him from the get go, ALWAYS GET EVERYTHING IN WRITING!  Especially since the person he was helping was known in the area for screwing over other people.  This guy screwed his own brother over to obtain a business so he has no issues screwing friends.  I get it, he was young at the time and way too trusting of others.


----------



## Crom (May 1, 2021)

Without anything in writing you could be screwed. Take the high road,  don't let him lock the doors with your property on the inside. Tell him you need time , as a move of this magnitude won't be easy on such short notice. He sounds like an A hole.


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 1, 2021)

Dude that story is synonymous with mine. He is known around here for jimmy rigging everything and evading the IRS along with screwing ppl over in his wake. 
for example, he had upwards of 30 employees and on their payroll check, showed he was taking taxes out for them, until some who he didn’t expect to stick around, filed taxes on those numbers to discover he never paid taxes on them.. he’s still fighting the IRS with that one. 
which is another reason he’s in such a rush to open this up for another business. The IRS takes almost everything he makes at that particular restaurant where this happened. 

I sincerely appreciate everyone’s input. You’ve all really helped me.


----------

